# Lab Results



## annarogersre (Jul 16, 2012)

I had a TT two years ago with Thyroid Cancer and RAI. I recently switched to Armour Thyroid from synthroid due to constant headaches and upset stomache from the synthroid. My current lab results are as follows
Free T4 1 normal range .8-1.8
Free T3 173 normal range 76-181
TSH .77 normal not sure of the range

I still feel really weak, my legs are sore, body sore to touch like when you are getting a fever, my muscles feel weak and I have a hard time catching my breath at times. My doctors says my labs are all normal and there is nothing wrong.

I do have a right side clavical that has been increasing in size over the last few months. One doctor said is was due to my past TT surgrey. Another insisted I may have broken my clavical (someting i thought I would remember and know if I did). Had several X-rays. Normal chest and neck, x ray of clavical showed swelling of he large end of the bone and some soft tissue underneath but doctors don't seemed concernecd and kind of laugh when I show concern that it is growing.

So my question, with my labs being normal can I still have hypo symptoms? Has anyone else had issues with injury or growth to clavical after TT surgrey? Any suggestions?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

annarogersre said:


> I had a TT two years ago with Thyroid Cancer and RAI. I recently switched to Armour Thyroid from synthroid due to constant headaches and upset stomache from the synthroid. My current lab results are as follows
> Free T4 1 normal range .8-1.8
> Free T3 173 normal range 76-181
> TSH .77 normal not sure of the range
> ...


Your clavicle bone should not be growing and I agree; it is unlikely to be bone overgrowth from a broken clavicle. I promise you if you broke your clavicle, you would know it.

This might seem like a stretch but it's your body and you "want" to know so perhaps you should get in to see an Osteooncologist.

Since you did have cancer of the thyroid, I don't see your TSH as being suppressed enough to be honest w/you. How much Armour are you on right now? Are you physically active? I ask because your FREE 3 is at the top of the range. And that is most certainly okay; just doing some detective work here! LOL!

What time did you take your Armour and what time did you do your blood draw? T3 peaks in 4 hours.

Liothyronine (T3)
is almost totally absorbed, 95 percent in 4 hours.
http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf

And, consider low Ferritin also but I would like to know the above answers before we proceed.


----------



## annarogersre (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the response, I asked my Doctor about my TSh being supressed and he said it does not have to be supressed as much because I only had Papilary Thyroid Cancer, this is not the same doctor or hospital that I had my treatment for TT and RAI. I did have several masses removed witht hte largest being 4.5 cm and the second largest at 3.2 cm. My RAI kept me in the hospital inisolation for 4 days as well, I can not remember the exact dosage but it was pretty high as I was told. I take my meds the Armour and Vitamin d, calcium at 6 am in the morning. My blood was drawn about 1 in the afternoon. I am a very active person, gym 4-5 times a week with 20-30 minutes of cardio and 30-40 minutes of weights, etc. Very healthy eater as well. I know I don't feel like myself and because my blood work is always normal the doctors don't seem to want to look into anything else and I am not sure how to get them too.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

annarogersre said:


> Thanks for the response, I asked my Doctor about my TSh being supressed and he said it does not have to be supressed as much because I only had Papilary Thyroid Cancer


wwwwwhhhhhhaaaaaaaatttttttt?????????????? I've never heard that before. I also had papillary cancer, and my doctor works pretty hard to keep my TSH suppressed.

When was your last body scan? Most of us on here have had follow-up body scans at 1 year, 2 years, 3 years, etc...potentiall for the first 5 years. For me, it's until I have three clear scans three years in a row. Are you having follow-up body scans? These would be with a "scanning" dose or "tracer" dose of RAI, followed by a scan 2 or 3 days later.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh...also...while your Free T3 is at the top of the range (great!), your Free T4 is at the bottom of the range (not so great). I wonder if you still need some T4 med???


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

annarogersre said:


> I take my meds the Armour and Vitamin d, calcium at 6 am in the morning.


Are you saying you take your thyroid med., vitamin D, and calcium all at the same time? 
We are not supposed to take calcium or iron supplements with our thyroid med. It hinders absorption. They recommend waiting 4 hrs. after thyroid med. to take iron or calcium supplements.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

annarogersre said:


> Thanks for the response, I asked my Doctor about my TSh being supressed and he said it does not have to be supressed as much because I only had Papilary Thyroid Cancer, this is not the same doctor or hospital that I had my treatment for TT and RAI. I did have several masses removed witht hte largest being 4.5 cm and the second largest at 3.2 cm. My RAI kept me in the hospital inisolation for 4 days as well, I can not remember the exact dosage but it was pretty high as I was told. I take my meds the Armour and Vitamin d, calcium at 6 am in the morning. My blood was drawn about 1 in the afternoon. I am a very active person, gym 4-5 times a week with 20-30 minutes of cardio and 30-40 minutes of weights, etc. Very healthy eater as well. I know I don't feel like myself and because my blood work is always normal the doctors don't seem to want to look into anything else and I am not sure how to get them too.


Good for you on the physical fitness and otherwise taking very good care of yourself!!

Me too on the gym; Cardio, weights, kettle bells, combat rope..............you name it.

You are good on the blood draw.

Only is not a good word when it comes to any kind of cancer.

As you pursue this, please keep us in the loop.

And you are right; just because your labs look so good and that you are working out, there are "assumptions" being made.


----------

